# Ecigarettes



## Gman (27/8/15)

Please can someone help. I tried someones ecigarette recently and I really liked it so I want to buy. I was drunk so I cannot remember what he said but it sounded something like "nikka tikka" liquid. Can I find this in South Africa and just pour it inside of a twisp and push the button????


----------



## kimbo (27/8/15)

Gman said:


> "nikka tikka


sounds like Nicotinet


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/15)

Sounds like Nicoticket. It's available locally at www.juicyjoes.co.za


----------



## kimbo (27/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds like Nicoticket. It's available locally at www.juicyjoes.co.za


That one


----------



## BhavZ (27/8/15)

Imagine there was a Tikka flavour juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

BhavZ said:


> Imagine there was a Tikka flavour juice


Have you tried desolving one of those knorr food blocks in some pg?
Profit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/15)

Christos said:


> Have you tried desolving one of those knorr food blocks in some pg?
> Profit?


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

Gman said:


> Please can someone help. I tried someones ecigarette recently and I really liked it so I want to buy. I was drunk so I cannot remember what he said but it sounded something like "nikka tikka" liquid. Can I find this in South Africa and just pour it inside of a twisp and push the button????


Yeah, probably one of the Nicoticket juices (www.juicyjoes.co.za). Non-twisp juices do not fare well in twisp devices. This thread might help with with a good device: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Do shout if you have any questions.
Oh, most welcome to the forum.


----------

